# openoffice - problemas pra compilar, 2.4gb?!

## tscolari

Poxa, eu tava emergindo o openoffice aqui

ele baixou tudo e começou a compilar, a compilar, a compilar...

umas 2 horas depois eu tava usando e percebi que nao tinha mais espaço no meu hd, quando fui ver ele tinha pego 2.4gb na pasta /var/tmp/portage

queria saber se isso é normal e se não tem um jeito melhor e menor de emergir ele

----------

## xef

É mesmo assim, o openoffice é o package com a compilação mais demorada e que mais ocupa em disco.

Podes usar o openoffice-bin em vez o openoffice, assim instalas o binário sem ter necessidade de compilar.

----------

## tscolari

pois eh... quanto espaço ele pegaria se fosse compilar inteiro?

eu parei em 2.4gb +- depois de umas 2 horas por falta de espaço...

acho que vou tentar pelo binário entao, qual a diferença no resultado de instalar com binário pro compilado?

----------

## meetra

@ http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.2.ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> # Notes:
> 
> #
> 
> #   This will take a HELL of a long time to compile, be warned.
> ...

 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> pois eh... quanto espaço ele pegaria se fosse compilar inteiro?
> 
> eu parei em 2.4gb +- depois de umas 2 horas por falta de espaço...
> 
> acho que vou tentar pelo binário entao, qual a diferença no resultado de instalar com binário pro compilado?

 

Olha, na minha máquina o OpenOffice compilado é um dos pacotes que dá a maior diferença de desempenho com relação ao OpenOffice "normal". A diferença de carregamento é gritante. Para não me irritar muito com o tempo de compilação do OpenOffice eu costumo deixa-lo compilando enquanto eu durmo.

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *tscolari wrote:*   pois eh... quanto espaço ele pegaria se fosse compilar inteiro?
> 
> eu parei em 2.4gb +- depois de umas 2 horas por falta de espaço...
> 
> acho que vou tentar pelo binário entao, qual a diferença no resultado de instalar com binário pro compilado? 
> ...

 

poxa angus seu relato foi senssacional, o bin dele sempre me deixa descontente, fiquei até ancioso em compilar ele aqui, mas tipo, é possivel configurar uma flag pra deixar ele em pt_BR?

----------

## gmichels

Eu usava openoffice-kde-bin, agora compilei openoffice-ximian com ooo-kde. Levou 10h pra compilar, mas vale a pena.

A diferença é ABSURDA, o binário é quase duas vezes mais lento. Lógico que pode ser código atualizado na versão que eu compilei, mas suponho que não faria tanta diferença assim.

----------

## tscolari

hmm e qual eh a diferença entre as versões do openoffice?

----------

## meetra

pelo que vi, a versão Ximian é melhor kndo se usa o GNOME.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146900&highlight=ximian+openoffice

----------

## xef

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*    *tscolari wrote:*   pois eh... quanto espaço ele pegaria se fosse compilar inteiro?
> 
> eu parei em 2.4gb +- depois de umas 2 horas por falta de espaço...
> 
> acho que vou tentar pelo binário entao, qual a diferença no resultado de instalar com binário pro compilado? 
> ...

 

Sim, isso é possivel, penso que o ebuild apresenta uma mensagem sobre isso mesmo antes de iniciar a compilação

----------

## AngusYoung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*    *tscolari wrote:*   pois eh... quanto espaço ele pegaria se fosse compilar inteiro?
> 
> eu parei em 2.4gb +- depois de umas 2 horas por falta de espaço...
> 
> acho que vou tentar pelo binário entao, qual a diferença no resultado de instalar com binário pro compilado? 
> ...

 

Bom, no ebuild existe uma função chamada set_language() e entre os idiomas disponíveis lá estão o português (55 - PT_BR) e português (03 - PT_PT). Eu nunca usei isso porque além de eu sempre esquecer de setar a variável é indiferente para mim usar em inglês ou português. Mas fica aí a dica. Se alguém vir a testar isso, poderia compartilhar o resultado com o pessoal ...

----------

## domus-br

Olá angus e amigos,

angus, segui tua dica funcionou perfeito, o openoffice compilou totalmente para pt_BR setando a flag 55 na ebuild, porem uma coisa que nao ficou legal é o aspecto das fontes da interface geral do OpenOffice,, simplesmente ele nao pegou as fontes com recurso XFT, as fontes ficaram com aquele aspecto da versao 1.0.3, mas em si o bicho ta muito rapido mesmo!!!   :Smile:    coloquei ate a opçao -b pra futuras instalaçoes ehehhe

abraços

----------

## fernandotcl

Uma outra alternativa é instalar um binário de um outro sistema de empacotamento. Você pode instalar de um RPM da Mandrake (i586), por exemplo, e ignorar dependências. Ou, quem sabe, descompactar um pacote do Arch Linux (i686) em /. Os pacotes do AL têm a vantagem de ser, assim como no Gentoo, sem modificações, i.e., stock, e são bem rápidos.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> Olá angus e amigos,
> 
> angus, segui tua dica funcionou perfeito, o openoffice compilou totalmente para pt_BR setando a flag 55 na ebuild, porem uma coisa que nao ficou legal é o aspecto das fontes da interface geral do OpenOffice,, simplesmente ele nao pegou as fontes com recurso XFT, as fontes ficaram com aquele aspecto da versao 1.0.3, mas em si o bicho ta muito rapido mesmo!!!     coloquei ate a opçao -b pra futuras instalaçoes ehehhe
> 
> abraços

 

Domus, tenta rodar o oopadmin para ver se você não consegue arrumar esse problema das fontes.

Boa sorte

----------

## Vanquirius

Uma boa sugestão para o OpenOffice ficar muito mais rápido é habilitar nptl no sys-libs/glibc. Finalmente o OO.org inicia mais rápido que Office 97+Wine...

----------

